# Cebuano: gana daog



## niernier

I would like to know if the words 'gana' and 'daog' belong to the Cebuano language. I heard someone said that 'gana' means 'lost' and 'daog' means 'win'. I am just curious to know because the meaning of these words are the exact opposite in Bicol.

Thanks.


----------



## christophers

niernier said:


> I would like to know if the words 'gana' and 'daog' belong to the Cebuano language. I heard someone said that 'gana' means 'lost' and 'daog' means 'win'. I am just curious to know because the meaning of these words are the exact opposite in Bicol.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Daog means to win... I'm not sure about "gana," however.

Where in Bicol are you from?


----------



## niernier

christophers said:


> Daog means to win... I'm not sure about "gana," however.
> 
> Where in Bicol are you from?



Is the following text written in Cebuano?

"nang nakuwa mo load ko simo kagina? daog ko daan free load eh ginpanghatag ko lang. nyahaha"

Does the speaker mean he won free load?
Can you please translate that for me in Tagalog?

In Bicol, 'daog' means 'to lose'. My interest is piqued how it came to be that 'daog' means to win in Cebuano. Much like the 'ebun'(egg) of Kapampangan became 'ibon'(bird) in Tagalog.

By the way, I'm from Naga City. I speak Bicol-Naga.


----------



## christophers

niernier said:


> Is the following text written in Cebuano?
> 
> "nang nakuwa mo load ko simo kagina? daog ko daan free load eh ginpanghatag ko lang. nyahaha"
> 
> Does the speaker mean he won free load?
> Can you please translate that for me in Tagalog?
> 
> In Bicol, 'daog' means 'to lose'. My interest is piqued how it came to be that 'daog' means to win in Cebuano. Much like the 'ebun'(egg) of Kapampangan became 'ibon'(bird) in Tagalog.
> 
> By the way, I'm from Naga City. I speak Bicol-Naga.


 
Seeing that in context, I can tell you that it's not Cebuano but Hiligaynon. I'm not a native speaker of either (my roots partly go back to Naga-Libmanan-Daetarea haha).

Daog is related to Tagalog daig, by the way.  


--Chris


----------



## niernier

christophers said:


> Seeing that in context, I can tell you that it's not Cebuano but Hiligaynon.
> 
> --Chris



 I thought it was Cebuano. Could it also be the case in other Visayan languages?



christophers said:


> Daog is related to Tagalog daig, by the way.
> 
> --Chris



Well, I haven't thought of that. If it is so, then Bicol is on track with its meaning in Tagalog.

I'm quite sure that Cebuano has this expression, "Daog na!" where it should translate to "Panalo na!" in Tagalog. But if any Bicolano would be able to hear that, to us it means "Talo na!"


I have here a text message. I think its Cebuano, and it is suppose to be a joke but I cannot find what's funny since I cannot fully understand the text.

Pedro: Juan, nakadaog man kuno kag usa ka sakong bugas?
Juan: Daog unta, pero gilung-ag na man daan. Tabangi kog kaon bi!

Can I have here some help in translating to Tagalog?


----------



## Scherle

niernier said:


> I thought it was Cebuano. Could it also be the case in other Visayan languages?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I haven't thought of that. If it is so, then Bicol is on track with its meaning in Tagalog.
> 
> I'm quite sure that Cebuano has this expression, "Daog na!" where it should translate to "Panalo na!" in Tagalog. But if any Bicolano would be able to hear that, to us it means "Talo na!"
> 
> 
> I have here a text message. I think its Cebuano, and it is suppose to be a joke but I cannot find what's funny since I cannot fully understand the text.
> 
> Pedro: Juan, nakadaog man kuno kag usa ka sakong bugas?
> Juan: Daog unta, pero gilung-ag na man daan. Tabangi kog kaon bi!
> 
> Can I have here some help in translating to Tagalog?


 
Cebuano is not my native language but I understand some words though.  And it goes something like this.   

_Pedro: Juan, nanalo ka raw ng isang sakong bigas?_
_Juan: Nanalo nga ako, pero sinaing naman lahat. Tulungan mo naman akong kainin!_

Ayo-ayo (Take care)

-Lei


----------



## niernier

Thanks a lot @leigh1802. So its true. Daog means 'to win'. I got a chuckle from that joke. Thanks again!


----------



## jhia

Is the following text written in Cebuano?
"nang nakuwa mo load ko simo kagina? daog ko daan free load eh ginpanghatag ko lang. nyahaha"
Does the speaker mean he won free load?

Can you please translate that for me in Tagalog?

Text above is indeed in Hiligaynon.
Tagalog literal translation goes like this:

"Ate, nakuha mo ba yung load ko sa'yo kanina?  Nanalo kasi ako ng free load, pinamigay ko lang. Nyayaya(LOL)"


----------

